# biology of psychosocial treatment



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://cancercontrol.cancer.gov/bimped/ Bada


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

This is interesting. Is cancer the only thing they do research on?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think the research on psychosocial interventions in physical problems started with cancer and filtered down to other problems but what's interesting about this is that they are finding the physical bases for psychosocial treatments like therapy and hypnosis.Bada


----------

